# Druckmaschine CNC Umbau auf S7



## wincc (4 April 2009)

Hi Leute ich hab hier eine schöne Aufgabe bekommen.

Ich soll eine CNC-6Farben-RotationsFlexodruckmaschinen für Papier/Folienbahn mit S7 modernisieren

Die Maschine besitzt 6 Druckwerke mit Asyncronmotoren welche mit einfachen Kassettenfrequenzumrichtern und der CNC über Impulse (von Initiatoren, Lochtastern, und Magnetschaltern alle Spannung 5V) positioniert werden



So ich soll nun diese CNC Steuerung durch eine S7 ablösen

*Hardware *

TP 377 19".  317/2DP  mehrere FM350-2, DI , DO, Micromaster 440
Steuerung und Regelung soll in der S7 realisiert werden


*Anforderungen: 
*
Referenzfahrt: 

Das Druckwerk besitzt einen Referenzpunkt mittels Microendschalters.
Zu beginn des Druckvorgangs muss das Druckwerk per Referenzfahrt auf diesen Microendschalter gefahren werden


Positionierung:

Um das Druckwerk nun in die Maschine an eine bestimmte Position zu fahren ist am Wellenende des Antriebsmotors ein Initiator angebracht

Mit diesen Ini werden die Impuls ab Referenzpunkt bis Sollposition gezählt 

Schätze mal 10 Impulse pro Umdrehung am Motor entsprechen 0.001mm Vorschub des Druckwerks


Feinpositionierug per Hand

Ist das Druckwerk nun an seiner Sollposition angelangt muss der Bediener per Handrad (Impulsgeber im Bedienpult) das Druckwerk einrichten

Er kann nun max 5.5mm (550 Impulse von Handrad) zustellen oder wegstellen und das Druckwerk soll diesen Impulsen folgen.





So nun die Fragen


Haltet ihr diesen Umbau für Sinnvoll?  Machbar? und Zuverlässig?

wie schätzt ihr die genauigkeit der positionierung ein?


und wie würdet ihr an die sache herangehn


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2009)

moin WinCC,
ich weiß ja nicht ob eine Standard SPS die richtige Plattform ist, um eine
CNC zu ersetzen. 
Hast du schon einmal über T-CPU oder Motion Control nachgedacht...?
Bei einer T-CPU entfernst du dich nicht so weit von der S7 Welt,
diese Plattform beherrscht dann auch zuverlässig die Positioneraufgaben. 

Allgemein wäre mir die 317 in Kombination mit einem MP377 zu langsam und
viel zu teuer. Für das Geld bekommst du von Siemens schon einen PC der 
um einiges Leistungsstärker ist.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## gravieren (4 April 2009)

Hi



> Ich soll eine CNC-6Farben-RotationsFlexodruckmaschinen für Papier/Folienbahn mit S7 modernisieren


Welche CNC ist momentan verbaut.

Hersteller des Druckwerkes  ?
(Möglicherweise D&V)


----------



## RobiHerb (4 April 2009)

*Softmotion*

Mit Indralogic von Rexroth oder allgemein einer Softmotion auf Basis von CoDeSys sollte das kein Problem sein.

Alles neu erfinden dürfte sonst teuer werden.


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Mit Indralogic von Rexroth oder allgemein einer Softmotion auf Basis von CoDeSys sollte das kein Problem sein.
> 
> Alles neu erfinden dürfte sonst teuer werden.




Siemens ist vorgegeben trotzdem danke


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Welche CNC ist momentan verbaut.
> ...




Momentan ist eine "CNC" der Firma "PEP Microcomputers" BJ 1986 verbaut.

Hersteller der Anlage ist Firma Fischer und Krecke Bielefeld 

Die anlage ist 1300mm breit und läuft derzeit max 300m/min


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> moin WinCC,
> ich weiß ja nicht ob eine Standard SPS die richtige Plattform ist, um eine
> CNC zu ersetzen. s ifernst du dich nicht so weit von der S7 Welt,
> diese Plattform beherrscht dann auch zuverlässig die Positioneraufgaben.
> ...



Also was ich bis her gesehn ab nennt sich dieses System nur "CNC" mit einer CNC wie ich sie kenne mit knifflichen positionieraufgeben hat der schrott nicht viel am hut 


warum ist dir eine 317 mit mp377 zu langsam?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> Also was ich bis her gesehn ab nennt sich dieses System nur "CNC" mit einer CNC wie ich sie kenne mit knifflichen positionieraufgeben hat der schrott nicht viel am hut
> 
> 
> warum ist dir eine 317 mit mp377 zu langsam?


 


> Allgemein wäre mir die 317 in Kombination mit einem MP377 zu langsam und
> viel zu teuer. Für das Geld bekommst du von Siemens schon einen PC der
> um einiges Leistungsstärker ist.


 



MP 377-19" Touch
CPU 317-2DP
MMC 512
zusammen 6.973,30€

vis.

PC477B-19" Touch 
XP; HMI 2048PT; RTX; DP; 2GB
zusammen 5.170,--€

das entspricht einer Ersparnis von 1.803,--€, du hast eigentlich
keine Einschränkungen zur herkömmlichen SPS, bis auf das die
RTX um einiges schneller ist, die HMI-last auf dem Bus sinkt, die
HMI ist sehr perfomant, kein CE-Betriebssystem usw.


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> MP 377-19" Touch
> CPU 317-2DP
> MMC 512
> zusammen 6.973,30€
> ...





CPU 317  MP377 19" und MMC 2MB = 4950€


Klar aber läuft ja auf der CPU nich nur die CNC sondern auch noch die ganze ander Maschinensteuerung .....Gebläse Antriebe usw. 

Des weiteren bin ich persönlich nich so begeistert von PC lösungen ... denk das ist geschmackssache




nun zum thema zurück ... positionierung nur mit zählwerten von ini s ? warum sollte das die alte Schrott CNC können und ne neue S7 nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2009)

> CPU 317 MP377 19" und MMC 2MB = 4950€ netto


 
na, na wir wollen hier ja nicht Brutto mit Netto vergleichen,
deine 4.950,--€ Netto sagen nicht's anderes als das ihr einen
ganz guten Rabatt bekommt.
Aber Brutto sind das lt. Mall 7.045,70€ mit einer 2MB Karte.
Der PC bleibt Brutto bei 5.170,--€, da kannst du ja mal mit
deinem Rabatt nachrechnen.

Also für leichte Positonieraufgaben kann mann getrost auf S7
Technik setzen, wird es aber sehr Dynamisch würde ich das 
nicht machen. 
NC-Technik ist meistens sehr Dynamisch des wegen meine
Anmerkung.

PC-Technik, so finde ich kann mann ruhig einsetzen. Es
verbreitet sich ja immer mehr. Nimm z.B. Beckhoff da bekommst
du ja fast nichts anderes. Siemens hat da einfach etwas länger 
gebraucht.

Auf deinen Panel ist ja sowiso schon Windoof allerdings nur als
CE Betriebssystem...also....

schönen gruß


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

also wenn ich rechne wie oft sich unsere pc systeme aufhängen und mir dann jedesmal die anlage abstürzt bzw. ich nen abriss habe dann ist mir das zu heikel

wenn ich die zeit zum putzen des druckwerks material einziehn und ausschussmaterial rechne is das mir eigendlich egal ob der pc billiger ist so ein Materialabriss kostet um die 12000 Euro 

... fakt ist ne S7317 is einfach zuverlässig und selbst wenn das panel ausfällt läuft die kiste im blindflug weiter 

wie gesagt zum thema beckhoff es soll siemens eingesetzt werden

*also hiermit beende ich die diskussion der Hardware ..*

Das ganze System läuft mit ner 317/2DP  vll ne 317 T  1x MP377 19" und 2x TP177B, 10 Simoreg Gleichstromantrieben, 8 MM430 für Gebläse , ca 8-10 ET200M Anschaltungen mit AI AO DI DO und ca 12-13 FM350-2

Die Druckwerke haben jeweils 7 Asyncronmotore und es sind 6 Druckwerke



hätte jemand nen vorschlag wie die positionierung gelöst werden kann

es ist ja nur 1 zähleingang pro motor vorhanden .. dh vorwärs rückwertszählen erfolgt über befehl rechtslauf linkslauf antrieb. 

wie positioniere ich nun? hm sollwert zb 10000 und dann hochzählen bis ich da bin ? rampe ? überfahren darf ich definitiv nicht! da überfahren ein crash bedeuten würde. 

ebenso gillt dies für den Microendschalter wenn ich den überfahre ist er tot



wie positioniere ich auf den Microendschalter? derzeit siehts aus wie anfahren wegfahren anfahren wegfahren anfahren ok


----------



## wincc (5 April 2009)

hast keiner einen vorschlag für meine positionierungen?


----------



## Watchdog (5 April 2009)

Hallo WinCC,

also bei der gesetzten Hardware sehe ich 2 Möglichkeiten, wenn du unter Positionierung "lagegeregeltes Positionieren" und nicht Abschaltpositionierung meinst.

1. EasyMotionControl
Läuft auf jeder S7 CPU und die Anbindung an die Antriebe ist beliebig realisierbar(FM350, Analog, Bus ...) durch Standardtreiber oder Unversaltreiber.
Der Motionumfang beschränkt sich aber auf einfaches Positionieren und einfachen Gleichlauf. Die Lageregelung wird von der 317 CPU ausgeführt, d.h jede Achse belastet auch die CPU mit ca. 1ms.

2. 317T
Die Programmierung basierd ähnlich wie bei EMC, auf meiner Meinung nach sehr einfach handhabaren PLCOpen Bausteinen, aber gegenüber EMC mit sehr leistungsfähigen Motion Umfang (Kurvenscheiben, Meßtaster, Gleichläufe...) , falls du hochgenaue Achssynchronistionen brauchst hast du hier alle Möglichkeiten und die 317 wird durch die Motionfunktion nicht belastet da ein eigener Motion Prozessor integriert ist.
Die Anbindung könnte bei Dir wahrscheinlich über die IM174 (4 Gebereingänge RS422, 4Analogausgänge) erfolgen, das würde dir dann die FM350-2 sparen. 
Wenn die IM174 für die Anbindung bei dir passt wäre diese Lösung bestimmt die preiswertere und leistungfähigere Variante.

Du kannst natürlich auch alles selber programmieren, der Aufwand ist aber je nach dem welche Motion Funktion du wircklich brauchst nicht zu unterschätzen.

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## wincc (5 April 2009)

EasyMotionControl 
hört sich erstmal gut an zumintest für nen versuch am testaufbau

woher bekommt man das ? 


 IM174 (4 Gebereingänge RS422, 4Analogausgänge)

hm nur 4 gebereingänge? was können die ? 5V? 24V?  

also mit analogausgängen kann ich garnichts anfangen





hab pro druckwerk 12 geber mit 5V und 4 endschalter mit 24V 

das ganze 6 mal

dazu kommen noch 3 bedienpult mit jeweils 6 Handrädern a 2 impulsausgänge

dh nochmals 36 impulseingänge mit 5V


----------



## Watchdog (5 April 2009)

Also EMC ist ein Softwarepaket vom großen S, schau mal in der Siemens Mall. Die CD Version lag, soweit ich mich erinnere bei ca. 400EUR, die "Lizenz ohne CD" ca. 250 EUR. Achsanzahlbegrenzung gibt es keine(außer Rechenleistung deiner CPU), Lizens ist 1x pro CPU fällig.

Aber als erstes sollte nochmal geklärt werden ob du überhaupt lagegeregelt Positionieren willst/kannst.
Evtl. reicht hier oder kann hier nur eine Eil/Schleichgangpositionierung eingesetzt werden (die könnte man evtl. auch relativ einfach programmieren)

Deshalb:
- Welche Achsen müssen den positioniert werden die SIMOREGs oder die Asynchronmotoren mit FU
- Wieviel Achsen sind zu positionieren, 6x7 =42Achsen ???
- Wie wird der Sollwert vorgegeben, Profibus? oder Festsollwert...?
- Was sind das für 5V Geber - nur digitales 0/1 Signal(welches gezählt wird) oder z.B. Inkrementalgeber A/B/N Spur
- Welche Auflösung bieten die Geber (z.B. 0.1mm...)
- Welche Genauigkeit brauchst du

Wenn du von Impulseingängen bei den Handrädern sprichst, so sind das eigentlich normalerweise Geber mit A/B Spur(meist RS422, 5V Differenzsignal) also wie Inkrementalgeber ich gehe davon aus du meinst das?
Außerdem, Handrad hört sich für mich wieder nach lagegeregelten positionieren an, denn Funktion Handrad ist normalerweis inkrementeles, lagegeregeltes positionieren über das Handrad, hier auch?

Mit einer Lageregelung erreichst du auch die beste Genauigkeit und hast variable Geschw. und Rampen, dafür müssen aber die Randbedingungen passen wie geeignete Geber(z.B. Inkrementalgeber, symetrische und gute Auflösung) und die Möglichkeit der Sollwertvorgabe.

Sollten das alles Inkrementalgebereingänge sein, so käme da ganz schön was an Gebereingängen zusammen.


----------



## gravieren (5 April 2009)

Hi



> EasyMotionControl
> hört sich erstmal gut an zumintest für nen versuch am testaufbau
> 
> woher bekommt man das ?


Frag doch mal den Siemens-Vertriebsmann.


----------



## wincc (5 April 2009)

Watchdog schrieb:


> Deshalb:
> - Welche Achsen müssen den positioniert werden die SIMOREGs oder die Asynchronmotoren mit FU
> 
> *Die Asyncronmotoren mit FU
> ...




weis jemand wie ich die Handräder mit A/B Spur anschließen muss?


Wär das was für die handräder?

IM151-1/Standard      6ES7 151-1AA04-0AB0

Counter            6ES7 138-4DE02-0AB0

Terminalmodul         6ES7193-4CG20-0AA0


----------



## wincc (5 April 2009)

Hier mal ein paar links zu bilder von ähnlichen anlagen 


http://www.bohemia-grafia.de/upload/foto/machines/000026/000026-001.jpg


http://www.plastech.pl/images/b2b/27600/big/b1.jpg


----------



## wincc (5 April 2009)

Die roten Rahmen jeweils 1 druckwerk und daneben 1 Bedienstation mit 6 Handrädern für die 6 zu positionierenten Antriebe


----------



## gravieren (6 April 2009)

Hi



> weis jemand wie ich die Handräder mit A/B Spur anschließen muss?
> 
> 
> Wär das was für die handräder?
> ...


1 x Counter 6ES7 138-4DE02-0AB0  
Damit hast du 1 Handrad angeschlossen.

Kannst du auch S7-300 verwenden.
D.h. du benötigst längere Kabel zur S7-300.

Falls ja, suche ich dir was raus.


----------



## wincc (6 April 2009)

Hallo beisammen mittlerweile weis ich mehr 
(huch doch noch Schaltpläne aufgetaucht *ROFL*) 

also die Geber der Handräder und Motoren sind Baugleich dh RS422 mit A/B Spur und 5V

ich könnte also 1 Handrad bzw Motor pro  Counter 6ES7 138-4DE02-0AB0  anschließen

das wären dann 6x6  für die Motoren und  3x6 für die Handräder

zu Deutsch ich bräuchte 54 Countermodule  

Die restlichen Geber sind Endschalter und Initiatoren die werde ich mit  Optokopplern von 5 auf 24V einlesen. 


zum Positionieren werde ich das EasyMotionControl Paket bzw eine T CPU nutzen je nach dem .... mal sehn 


Counter für die S7 300?  welche Countermodule gibts da? für 5 V ?


----------



## gravieren (6 April 2009)

Hi

Z.b.  FM350-1    6ES7350-1AH03-0AE0 


Da gibt es jedoch irgendeinen 8 Kanal V/R-Zähler.

Bei interesse schau ich mal nach, ob ich dich NICHT angelogen habe


----------



## peter(R) (6 April 2009)

Der 8 Kanal Zähler ist meines wissens nur für 24 V Geber
6ES7350-2AH01-0AE0

peter(R)

Nachtrag vom S

SIMATIC S7-300,ZAEHLERBAUGRUPPE FM 350-2, 8 KANAELE, 20 KHZ, 24V-GEBER Z. ZAEHLEN, FREQUENZ- MESSUNG, DREHZAHLMESSUNG, PERIODENDAUERMESSUNG, DOSIEREN INKL. PROJEKTIERPAKET UND ELEKTRONISCHER DOKU AUF CD

Also besser 350-1


----------



## wincc (6 April 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> So ich soll nun diese CNC Steuerung durch eine S7 ablösen
> 
> *Hardware *
> 
> ...



Die FM350-2 und 1 kenn ich schon 

dann geht wohl doch nur der ET200S Counter




Die FM350-1 kostet ca 350€  der  ET200S Counter nur 220€

Die FM350-2 ca 750€  kann ab er keine RS422 A/B Spur mit 5V


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2009)

@WinCC

Du könntest auch mal nachsehen, ob du bei den Beckhoffklemmen fündig wirst. Über Profius eingelesen könnte das durchaus auch noch so schneller sein, als die FM, je nachdem, was noch so vom Profibus geleistet werden muß.


----------



## gravieren (6 April 2009)

Hi



> ob du bei den Beckhoffklemmen fündig wirst


Hi Ralle.
Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.
Weder Wago noch Beckhoff haben was mit 5 Volt.

(Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts übersehen)


----------



## zotos (6 April 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hi Ralle.
> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.
> ...



Schau mal unter Inkremental Encoder und Beckhoff hat ganz sicher auch was.


----------



## wincc (6 April 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> 1. Siemens ist vorgegeben trotzdem danke
> 
> 2. wie gesagt zum thema beckhoff es soll siemens eingesetzt werden





=) beckhoff ist wie ein bummerang es kommt immer wieder auch wenn mans wegschmeißt *ROFL*

=) aber trotzdem danke


----------



## gravieren (6 April 2009)

@Zotos


> Schau mal unter Inkremental Encoder und Beckhoff hat ganz sicher auch was.


Stimmt, wo hatte ich nur meine Augen.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2009)

@wincc: Schläfst Du auch in Siemens-Unterwäsche?
Konnte ja keiner ahnen das die gaaaanze Anlage nur mit Siemens Bauteilen ausgestattet werden darf. Ich weis ja nicht wie viele Experten da im Boot sitzen aber Euer Siemens Vertreter ist ein echter Marketingexperte (Respekt!).


----------



## wincc (6 April 2009)

=) 

vll liegts dran das wir 10km nach Erlangen haben 

zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit Ersatzteile bekommen
(und wenn nichts am Lager ist wirds im Technikum ausgebaut) 

und nen Rabatt haben wovon andere Träumen lol =) 

noch fragen ?

Alles andere bitte mit meinem Chef klären


Achja =) die Schaltschränke und Verteilung ist von Rittal, Kabel von Lapp, Drähte von Eupen lol glaub das wars dann schon ........


----------



## Watchdog (6 April 2009)

Hallo WinCC,

wenn du 36 Achsen hast scheidet eine TCPU wohl aus, die kann nur bis max. 32 Achsen. Die sonst Funktionen wie Handrad etc. wären da aber easy zu realisieren.

Bei EMC hast du wie gesagt bzgl. Achsanzahl und Anbindungsmöglichkeiten prinzipiel keine Grenzen. 36 Achsen dürften bei ner 317 etwa 30ms OB35 bzw.OB60 -Regeltakt werden, bei FU's macht schneller eh wenig Sinn. Allerdings mußt du da schauen wie du da die Handradfunktion reinbaust, Getriebgleichlauf auf ext. Geber geht da glaube ich so erst mal nicht, vielleicht mit dem MoveAbsolut ablösend immer neue Positionen antriggern.

Die Anbindung der Geber könntest man mit ET200S HF(HighFeature) Modulen(z.B. Counter + IM151HF) machen, die unterstützen Taktsynchronität, d.h. es können für eine optimale Regelung alle Zyklen aufeinander synchronisiert werden, der tödliche Jittereffekt bei Regelungen entfällt, dann spielt nämlich auch die DP-Laufzeit keine Rolle mehr. 
ET200SZyklus-DPZyklus-OB60Zylus = TaktSynchron


----------



## wincc (6 April 2009)

Lass mit morgen mal 

die ET200S HF(HighFeature) 6ES7 151-1BA01-0AB0

mit den Counter 6ES7 138-4DE02-0AB0 5 V/500 kHz 

anbieten


sind sogar 37 Achsen da der große Gegendruckzylinder (D=3m) zum Einrichten der Druckwerke auch Positioniert werden muss  

also 55 Coutermodule für A/B Spur und 3x FM350-2 zum zählen der Zahnradflanken für Überwachungszwecke

Das mit den Handrändern ist denk ich nicht so Problematisch da man die Werte nach Änderung erst bestätigen muss.

Also Anwahl > Handrad drehen > bestätigen > neue Position anfahren

Denke das klappt schon so ... werd mal einen Versuchsaufbau machen




Das einzige wo ich mir noch nicht so ganz im klaren bin sind die Referenzpunkte der Achsen. Diese werden per Microendschalter realisiert.
Frage ist nur wie ich auf diesen Punkt Positioniere ? wie würdet ihr das machen ?


----------



## wincc (7 April 2009)

keiner ne ahnung wie ich das mit den Referenzpunkte der Achsen machen kann????

Diese werden per Microendschalter realisiert.

Frage ist nur wie ich auf diesen Punkt Positioniere ?


----------



## gravieren (8 April 2009)

Hi



> keiner ne ahnung wie ich das mit den Referenzpunkte der Achsen machen kann????
> 
> Diese werden per Microendschalter realisiert.
> 
> Frage ist nur wie ich auf diesen Punkt Positioniere ?


Positionieren auf diesen Punkt ?
Gar NICHT.

Wenn der Mikroendschalter aktiv ist, wird die Nullmarke des Drehgebers ausgewertet.
(In der Betriebsart: Referenzieren/Referenzfaht)


----------



## wincc (8 April 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Positionieren auf diesen Punkt ?
> ...




Das weis ich schon .... mein Problem ist nur das ich über diesen Microendschaltern nich hinausfahren darf sonst ist er defekt. 

also nur so langsam fahren das die motoren rechtzeitig stehen bleiben ????
soll ja auch nicht allzulang dauern. 

derzeit wird mit voller fahrt darauf gefahren umgepolt weggefahren und langsam darauf... 

wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## gravieren (8 April 2009)

Hi



> Das weis ich schon .... mein Problem ist nur das ich über diesen Microendschaltern nich hinausfahren darf sonst ist er defekt.


Das sollte NICHT sein.
Wird zuweit darübergefahren müsste der NOT-Achs-Schalter kommen.

(Der Refernzschalter sollte NICHT auf "Anschlag" gefahren werden)





> also nur so langsam fahren das die motoren rechtzeitig stehen bleiben ????
> soll ja auch nicht allzulang dauern.


Siehe oben.




> derzeit wird mit voller fahrt darauf gefahren umgepolt weggefahren und langsam darauf...
> wie kann ich das lösen?


Ich würde das ebenso lösen.
Eventuell ware noch möglich, beim "verlassen" den Referenz auszuwerten.


----------



## wincc (8 April 2009)

Einen Not-Achs schalter gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben da das ganze im Ex-Bereich sitzt und über Trennverstärkerkarten geführt wird. 
Der Chef will nichts ändern um nicht in den Ex-Schutz einzugreifen... Ich halte es genauso. 


Denke ich werde das mit ner harten Bremsrampe realisieren müssen hoffe das geht. 

Das mit dem Verlassen ist ne denkbare Lösung. Zählvorgang erst starten wenn der Ref.schalter frei ist. 

Danke


----------



## gravieren (9 April 2009)

Hi



> Das mit dem Verlassen ist ne denkbare Lösung. Zählvorgang erst starten wenn der Ref.schalter frei ist.


Du meintest wahrscheinlich:
Nullmarke auswerten nach freiwerden des Refernzschalters.

(Anfahren des Referenznockens, freifahren in umbekehrter Richtung, Endschalter frei, Nullmarke des Drehgeber suchen, Referenzwert setzen)

So war es gemeint, oder ;-)


----------



## wincc (9 April 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Du meintest wahrscheinlich:
> Nullmarke auswerten nach freiwerden des Refernzschalters.
> ...



hmmm eiiiiigendlich nicht

ich frag mich grad ob meine drehgeber (RS422 Spur A-B) ne Nullmarke haben ...denke nicht

wollte eigendlich testen ob das so geht:

>Mit Antrieb auf den Referenzpunkt fahren 
> Schnellstop 
> Istwert wird auf 0 gesetzt. 


>Start positionieren 
> neuen Sollwert setzen 
> Antrieb fährt los 
> sobald er den Ref-Punkt verlässt wird der Istwert freigegeben (der ja noch auf 0  steht) und zählt hoch 


oder ist das quatsch? ??? ?


----------



## gravieren (9 April 2009)

Hi



> ich frag mich grad ob meine drehgeber (RS422 Spur A-B) ne Nullmarke haben ...denke nicht


Handräder haben keine Nullmarke. Logisch.

Drehgeber sollten diese eigenlich schon haben.
Meisst sind die Signale  A, *A, B, *B, R, *R vorhanden.







> >Mit Antrieb auf den Referenzpunkt fahren
> > Schnellstop
> > Istwert wird auf 0 gesetzt.
> 
> ...


Soweit ich dich verstehe, willst du den Zähler "einfrieren".
Arbeitet dein Regelkreis OHNE Istwertrückmeldungen ?

(Drift von Antrieben, Schleppabstandüberwachung)
(Eventuel hochlauf des Antriebs wegen fehlender Rückmeldungen)

Was spricht dagegen:
Freifahren von Endschalter (Inkrementeller Wert für freifahren)
Wenn der Endschalter frei ist, Zählerstand auf Referenzwert setzen,
der Referenzwert kann ja auch ungleich 0 sein.


Bedenke, das Referenzieren wird nur nach Verlust des Wertes/Spannungswiederkehr notwendig ist.
Warum hier um ein paar millisekunden "feilschen" wenn die Genauigkeit wichtiger ist.

P.S:  
Echt sinnvoll wäre ein Geber MIT Nullmarke, wegen der Genauigkeit.
Zudem erfolgt dann die Referenzfahlt "automaisch" je nach System  z.b.  EMC von Siemens.


----------



## Watchdog (9 April 2009)

Hallo WinCC,

ich gehe davon aus dass du eine ensprechend hohe Getriebeübersetzung zwischen Motor und Achse hast, andernfalls würdest du die 0.001 mm Genauigkeit mit Asynchronmotoren sicherlich schwer erreichen. 
Aber soweit ich verstanden habe lief die Anlage mit der alten Steuerung ja schon so genau, also muß es mit der Neuen auch gehen.

D.h. wenn du dann sehr langsam vom Microendschalter wieder runterfährst und dann wie von gravieren auch beschreibt einfach deine Position neu setzt(kann EMC), dann sollte das evtl. auch ohne Nullmarke gehen.
Ungenauigkeit = v * Zyklus

Wenn es nicht reichen sollte, könnteste auch folgende hochgenaue Lösung machen:
Das ET200S Count Modul hat einen LatchEingang
deswegen z.B.
- auf Microendschalter fahren
- Nullsetzen
- Wegfahren
- neg. Flanke triggert direkt Latcheingang
- Anhalten
- Istposition lesen
- Latchposition lesen
- Differenz bilden
- Position auf 0+Differenz setzen 
(0 ist dann die Position des wieder frei werdenden Schalters)
- fertig

Evtl. unterstütz EMC das aber auch direkt mit dem Latcheingang.

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## wincc (9 April 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Handräder haben keine Nullmarke. Logisch.
> ...



Mal sehn ob ich ein paar Bilder machen kann von den Antrieben, alter CNC usw.


----------



## wincc (9 April 2009)

Watchdog schrieb:


> Hallo WinCC,
> 
> ich gehe davon aus dass du eine ensprechend hohe Getriebeübersetzung zwischen Motor und Achse hast, andernfalls würdest du die 0.001 mm Genauigkeit mit Asynchronmotoren sicherlich schwer erreichen.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt ich mach mal Bilder ... sollte sehr interessant sein


*UND SCHON WIEDER NE NEUE FRAGE ... .MEINT IHR ICH KANN EVTL DIE DREHGEBER AN DEN MOTOREN ALS RÜCKFÜHRUNG FÜR NE DREHZAHLREGELUNG NEHMEN?*


----------



## Watchdog (11 April 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> *UND SCHON WIEDER NE NEUE FRAGE ... .MEINT IHR ICH KANN EVTL DIE DREHGEBER AN DEN MOTOREN ALS RÜCKFÜHRUNG FÜR NE DREHZAHLREGELUNG NEHMEN?*


 
Kannst du prinzipiel tun, umrechnen in eine Geschwingigkeit und dann als Geschwindigkeisistwert für eine Geschwindigkeitsregelung verwenden.

Aber für was soll das sein?
Für die Positionierung mit EMC brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig einen unterlagerten Drehzahlregler!

Auch kann EMC oder besser gesagt generell ein Lageregler indirekt auch zum Regeln der Geschwindigkeit verwendet werden wenn nicht gerade hochdynamische Anforderungen an die Geschwindigkeitsregelung bestehen.
z.B. mit MoveVelocity

Der Lageregler regelt nach wie vor natürlich die Position, aber in der Ableitung ergibt sich eben dadurch automatisch die vorgegeben Geschwindigkeit (v = Delta s/ Delta t).

Dabei musst du die Geberwerte zuvor noch nicht mal irgedwie umrechnen.

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## wincc (12 April 2009)

merks grad 

hab die EMC (EasyMotionControl) Software jetzt hier .... 

übersichtlich selbsterklärend und funktioniert =) 

(ist ja nicht immer selbstverständlich beim großen S) 



bis jetzt komm ich gut klar damit ..... mal sehn was morgen mein testaufbau spricht


----------

